# 2012 "Duel in the Desert" Interviews



## James Miller (Jan 9, 2013)

Here is the first of a series of interviews from the event.


----------



## James Miller (Jan 15, 2013)

GSBA Duel in the Desert July 2012 World Champion. Interview with World Stick Fighting Champion Linda Pulido.


----------

